#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Мипам о том, что такое «бессамостность личности» и в каком смысле можно-таки говорить о «личности»

## Alex

Поток сознания живых существ — та основа, о которой говорится, что она либо в темнице сансары, либо освобождается, и которая переходит в сансаре из жизни в жизнь — априорно считается некой единой сущностью и называется «личностью». Когда говорится, что некая «личность» скитается в сансаре или обретает нирвану, на самом деле это представление приписывается собранному вместе множеству последовательных моментов сознания. Рассудочный ум называет это «самостью», «человеком» и т.д. Люди не исследуют, что именно составляет их непрерывный поток сознания и просто принимают его за свою «самость», думая «я существую». В небуддийской философской системе санкхья «самость» или «пуруша» определяется как некая постоянная истинно существующая сущность, наслаждающаяся явлениями, не являющаяся, однако, их создателем. Они верят, что эта «самость» по своей природе несотворена и существовала всегда. Некоторые небуддисты верят, что «самость» всепронизывающа, в то время как другие отрицают это. Некоторые считают ее неодушевленной, некоторые — осознающей, и так далее. И вот так их воззрения еще больше укрепляют железную клетку врожденного ощущения «самости», сколачивая ее гвоздями умозрительных измышлений об этой «самости».

Последователи буддийской философской школы ватсипутрия считают «самость» реальной вещью, на которую, как на основу, опирается разворачивающийся кармический процесс. Однако они верят, что эта «самость» неопределима: ее нельзя рассматривать ни как идентичную пяти психофизическим совокупностям, составляющим эмпирическую «личность» (скандхам), ни как отличную от них; нельзя назвать ее ни постоянной, ни непостоянной. Все последователи Дхармы, придерживающиеся подлинных буддийских систем воззрений, считают, что ощущение «я» возникает исключительно по отношению к собранию и последовательности пяти совокупностей; «со своей собственной стороны» у него нет никакого существования, и этот факт можно доказать логически. Поскольку пять совокупностей, связанных с привязанностью, ежемоментно возникают и разрушаются, они не являются «самостью». А поскольку невозможно вразумительно обнаружить даже самую мельчайшую степень существования так называемой «личности» в каком бы то ни было значении, кроме указанного выше, можно заключить, что «личность» — это просто измышленная сущность, приписанная определенной основе, а именно пяти совокупностям. Мудрым совершенно ясно, что помимо этого у нее нет никакого самобытия. Невозможно показать, как «самость» существует помимо пяти совокупностей. А поскольку эти совокупности множественны и непостоянны, «самость» никак не может быть единой истинно существующей сущностью. С другой стороны, если «самость» мгновенна, она подвержена непрестанным изменениям и таким образом множественна, а тогда получается, что тот, кто совершил некое действие и тот, кто переживает его следствия — разные сущности. А если «самость» не мгновенна, то «самость» прошедшего момента не разрушается, а «самость» грядущего момента не возникает, поскольку эта «самость» — постоянная и единая сущность. Но в таком случае не может даже ставиться вопрос о порабощении в сансаре и освобождении, о страдании и блаженстве и т.д. _[Смысл двух предложений в том, что «самости» нет никакой, ни мгновенной, ни постоянной]._ Будучи нерожденной, она не может существовать, как некая «вещь»; в ней не больше реальности, чем в ребенке бесплодной женщины. Говоря в более широком контексте, существование такой постоянной «самости» опровергается теми же самыми аргументами, что и существование постоянных истинно существующих сущностей. Что же до «невыразимой самости», то, поскольку она ни идентична пяти совокупностям, ни отлична от них, не так уж сложно вывести, что она так же несуществующа, как цветок, растущий в небе. Ибо если это нечто, существующее на относительном уровне, она должна определяться как нечто идентичное другим вещам или отличающееся от них. Но поскольку это никоим образом не применимо к «самости» (как ее понимают ватсипутрии), то утверждать, будто бы она является «реальной» сущностью — и это утверждается без какого бы то ни было доказательства — в высшей степени нелепо. Это все равно, что верить, будто в какой-то местности есть можжевельник, когда доказано, что там вообще нет кустов.

Бхагаван Будда сказал так:

…Ибо к собранию частей
Мы применяем термин «колесница».
Точно так же к последовательности пяти совокупностей
Мы на относительном уровне применяем термин «живое существо».

Так вот, в соответствии с этими строками Писания, хотя на абсолютном уровне нет такой вещи, как истинно существующая личность, на относительном уровне условной истины непрерывную последовательность пяти совокупностей рассматривают как «самость». Термин «личность» возможно применить к пяти совокупностям, только если не разделять их и рассматривать все разом, как некую единую вещь. Точно так же говорят о «потоке сознания», когда моменты, составляющие временную последовательность пяти совокупностей, рассматривают как единую сущность. И вот если все явления, относящиеся к этой последовательности, рассматривать как единый объект, не разделяя их в пространстве или во времени, становится возможным говорить, что такая-то личность в такой-то момент умирает в этом месте, а позже переродится в другом месте.

Объектом врожденного цепляния за «я» является «просто я» _(т.е. условное «я», не связанное с какими-либо философскими построениями, «я» в его общепринятом значении)_, приписываемое пяти совокупностям. Здесь не идет речь о ясно различаемых совокупностях _(то есть они рассматриваются как некий единый объект, как показано в предыдущем абзаце)_. Это цепляние за «я» возникает в силу привычных склонностей, когда его объект (то есть пять совокупностей) не разделяется с совершенной ясностью от субъективного ощущения «я». Тем не менее, если проанализировать ситуацию и отделить объект цепляния от субъективного ощущения «я», станет ясно, что, поскольку основа, которой приписывают существование «личности» — это пять совокупностей, то они-то и есть то, на что наклеивается ярлык «личность». Это все равно как ум, в котором существует представление о некоем сосуде, воспринимает отличительные признаки (форму и т.д.) некой основы, которой приписывается существование как чего-то целого, и при этом имеет в качестве объекта восприятия всего лишь название «сосуд», приписанное совокупности этих признаков.

Так вот, когда люди пытаются выяснить, что же это за «самость», и исследуют, как она может быть основой кармического причинно-следственного процесса, некоторые утверждают, что такой основой является поток ума, другие — что это последовательность всех пяти совокупностей и т.д. Вообще кармические следствия некоего действия переживает именно тот, кто это действие совершил; в чужом потоке ума они не могут созреть. Однако этот так называемый «совершивший действие», в свою очередь, состоит из множества элементов, к собранию которых просто применено понятие о некой единой личности, что-то «совершившей». На абсолютном уровне нет никакого истинно существующего деятеля; и также нет истинно существующего кармического причинно-следственного процесса, и вообще ничего, относящегося к данному вопросу. Именно с учетом этого основополагающего момента говорится, что неизбежно испытаешь последствия однажды совершенных действий и никогда не встретишься с последствиями действий, которых не совершал.

Далее, если бы деятель на самом деле существовал _(в том смысле, что не был бы просто приписанным понятием)_ и был бы некой постоянной сущностью, то он не был бы способен совершать какие-либо действия, и не мог бы испытывать их следствия _[так как действие подразумевает изменение]_. С другой стороны, будь он непостоянным, отсюда следовало бы, что тот, кто совершил действие и тот, кто переживает его следствие — разные, так что неверно было бы утверждать, что совершивший действие переживает его следствие. Таким образом, только «я», которое просто приписывается множественности совокупностей, словно некая единая сущность, может быть допущено в качестве совершителя действия и того, кто испытывает его следствия: «Раньше я сделал то-то и то-то; вот я засеваю такие-то семена; осенью я соберу такие-то плоды». Не разделяя поток сознания по временным и прочим критериям, мы просто априорно предполагаем, что у нас есть некая единая самоидентичность или что мы являемся некой единой личностью. И именно в контексте этого простого «я», не подвергаемого логическому рассмотрению, и говорится, что некто совершает действие. Но поскольку считается, что на абсолютном уровне это простое «я», которое мы переживаем в своем теперешнем опыте, не существует, то нет и необходимости в том, чтобы искать основу кармического процесса путем умственного исследования.

Когда мы думаем, что в прошлом страдали, а теперь счастливы, то не проводим различия между пятью совокупностями, существовавшими в прошлом, и наличествующими теперь пятью совокупностями. Мы рассматриваем их как «единое существо». Точно так же мы рассматриваем пребывающие посреди безначальной и бесконечной сансары пять совокупностей как некую единую сущность и думаем: «вот он я». Именно в этом смысле, без какого бы то ни было рассмотрения и разграничения во времени и пространстве, допустимо говорить, что «просто я» является основой кармического процесса. Если же проводить такие разграничения по отношению к этому «я», то, поскольку причина и следствие не могут существовать одновременно, невозможно определить совершителя действия как того, кто испытывает его следствие. Тот, кто совершил действие в прошлом и тот, кто в настоящем и будущем пожинает его плоды — это просто измышленные и приписанные единые сущности или «самости», а на самом деле это не более, чем ярлыки, наклеенные на собрание множества объектов. Если хорошенько подумать, станет ясно, что совокупности прошлого, настоящего и будущего — это всего лишь последовательность мгновенных составляющих. Они не могут быть чем-то единым. Однако в рамках того же самого рассмотрения можно сказать, что тот, кто совершил действие и тот, кто пожинает его плоды, составляют один и тот же поток сознания — поскольку эти условные понятия приписываются той же самой последовательности. На самом деле в таком допущении нет никакого противоречия. Однако если подвергнуть анализу сами совокупности, составляющие эту последовательность, выяснится, что и они, в свою очередь, не более чем приписывания. И при абсолютном анализе невозможно обнаружить никакую истинно существующую единую сущность, которая не являлась бы условным наименованием, приписанным множественности.

Подведем итог: важно понимать, что личность не может быть истинно существующей единой сущностью, и поэтому как опору и основу кармического процесса и т.д. можно рассматривать только просто условное понятие «личность», приписанное множественности совокупностей. На данном этапе целью этого исследования является определение так называемой «основы кармического процесса», то есть упоминаемой в учениях «самости» как того, что пожинает плоды совершенных действий. Однако эту «самость» не следует понимать как основу, в которой накапливаются привычные склонности [т.е. сознание основы, о нем речь идет позже].

Джу Мипам Намгьял, из комментария на «Украшение срединного пути» Шантаракшиты.

----------

Tobias Rieper (10.03.2021), Александр Казань (10.03.2021), Владимир Николаевич (10.03.2021), Гошка (10.03.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (15.03.2021), Росиник (10.03.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2021), Цэрин (15.03.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

Забавное ощущение. С одной стороны, осознанное образование субъекта, ответственного за трансцендентальный синтез апперцепции, может быть рассмотрено, как продуктивный эпистемологический ход. С другой стороны, по ходу повествования происходит как будто сваливание в bullshitism. В каком смысле? Примерно в том моментуме движения, что вместо, казалось бы диалектического, выхода на как бы онтологические основания нравственности [в одном из преломлений: на как бы универсальность кармического закона по кругу мироздания], что выводит ум *из обусловленности* кармическими и всякими прочими воззрениями, предлагаются спекуляции в направлении кармической привязки к несамосущей самости, которая пожинает плоды поступков другой несамосущей самости. Что ж поделаешь. Как справедливо информировали гостей Бухенвальда национал-социалисты -- каждому свое. Иному без концепций воздаяния (и прочим разнообразным вариациям законов сохранения) -- никак. Например, "побочки" могут помочь.

----------


## Aion

> Будучи нерожденной, она не может существовать, как некая «вещь»; в ней не больше реальности, чем в ребенке бесплодной женщины.


Нерождённое считать нереальным нормально для средневековья, но в наше время так считать могут только наивные люди...
 :Cool:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Очень странное ощущение. Наверно, оч уважаемый труд, очень уважаемый автор и тд, уважение прёт со всех сторон. Но неужели не нашлось ни одного участника, столкнувшимся с некими дилеммами при рассмотрении данного вопроса. Типа, все очень сильно познали анатта. Ну ок, ок, ок


Меня смущает, что современные учителя с большой охотой рассуждают об условности «я», когда нужно показать иллюзорность страданий и самсары, а на вопросы «кто же тогда испытывает наслаждение самобхогакаи?» и «кто же тогда становится буддой?» хранят благородное молчание.

Но если рассматривать эти описания не как целостное и непротиворечивое объяснение жизни, вселенной и вообще, а как умелые слова для разрушения иллюзий (что они и есть), и не предъявлять к ним каких-то повышенных требований, то всё окей.

----------

Alex (15.03.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (15.03.2021), Цэрин (15.03.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> ... целостное и непротиворечивое объяснение жизни...


и что по этому поводу отвечают ?

----------

Aion (16.03.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> и что по этому поводу отвечают ?


Не пытался узнавать. У меня нет возможности агрессивно нападать на какого-нибудь геше до тех пор, пока он не устранит для меня все кажущиеся мне противоречия в буддийской философии, поэтому я просто придерживаюсь наивысшего воззрения и не парюсь по этому поводу  :Big Grin:

----------

Alex (17.03.2021)

----------


## Alex

Так надо не у геше спрашивать, а у кхенпо  :Smilie: 

Если же по делу — в ньингмапинской (и скакьяпинской) традиции т.н. «неутверждающее отрицание» считается абсолютной истиной, «сообразной» настоящей абсолютной истине, так сказать, её «рассудочным», понятийным выражением, относящимся к области условного, но не окончательного. Абсолютная же реальность полностью за пределами определений и выражений, в том числе и таких, как «пустота», «бессамостность» и т.д. и превосходит все четыре крайности, а не только крайность существования.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так надо не у геше спрашивать, а у кхенпо


Я слишком люблю разных кхенпо, чтобы даже вообразить, будто я их донимаю критическими вопросами.

----------

Alex (17.03.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (17.03.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Не пытался узнавать. У меня нет возможности агрессивно нападать на какого-нибудь геше до тех пор, пока он не устранит для меня все кажущиеся мне противоречия в буддийской философии, поэтому я просто придерживаюсь наивысшего воззрения и не парюсь по этому поводу


Мне кажется, что у Вас технический ум.
Я тоже как-то  пытался у доктора психологических наук понять, как работает психика.  Докапывался, пока он на меня не наорал.  Потом понял, что для гуманитариев не свойственно устранять противоречия и получать непротиворечивую картину. Такие колупания воспринимаются, как агрессия и попытка разоблачения.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2021)

----------


## Aion

> Потом понял, что для гуманитариев не свойственно устранять противоречия и получать непротиворечивую картину. Такие колупания воспринимаются, как агрессия и попытка разоблачения.


Для гуманитариев, знакомых с гегелевской/марксовой диалектикой, противоречие - критерий истины, отсутствие противоречия - критерий заблуждения.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мне кажется, что у Вас технический ум.
> Я тоже как-то  пытался у доктора психологических наук понять, как работает психика.  Докапывался, пока он на меня не наорал.  Потом понял, что для гуманитариев не свойственно устранять противоречия и получать непротиворечивую картину. Такие колупания воспринимаются, как агрессия и попытка разоблачения.


А как в технических умах уживаются:
 мир классической механики, оптики, электродинамики и т.д,
с миром квантовой физики
?

----------


## Aion

> А как в технических умах уживаются:
>  мир классической механики, оптики, электродинамики и т.д,
> с миром квантовой физики
> ?


Легко. Между мирами постулируется бардо знания)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А как в технических умах уживаются:
>  мир классической механики, оптики, электродинамики и т.д,
> с миром квантовой физики
> ?


Так же как электромагнитный мир уживался с миром гравитации, пока не открыли частицы, отвечающие за фундаментальные взаимодействия.

----------

Alex (18.03.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (18.03.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А как в технических умах уживаются:
>  мир классической механики, оптики, электродинамики и т.д,
> с миром квантовой физики
> ?


На материальные науки действует критерий Поппера --- в потенциале каждую материальную теорию можно опровергнуть, если найдутся противоречащие факты. А так как вселенная наша непостоянна, то рано или поздно что-то изменится и теория может устареть.

В гуманитарных науках этот критерий не действует.  В частности в буддизме он не действует из-за того, что буддизм оперирует предельными обобщениями, на которых простая логика ломается.  Например, понятие "все явления"  является предельным обобщением и мат-логика перестает действовать, так же как она перестает действовать на понятии "множество всех множеств" (см парадокс Рассела).

На этот счет даже есть заплатка под названием "эмержентная логика", смысл которой поднятся на уровень выше, на котором противоречия нижнего уровня  не являются противоречиями, а являются дополнениями.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.03.2021)

----------


## Aion

> На материальные науки действует критерий Поппера --- в потенциале каждую материальную теорию можно опровергнуть, если найдутся противоречащие факты. А так как вселенная наша непостоянна, то рано или поздно что-то изменится и теория может устареть.
> 
> В гуманитарных науках этот критерий не действует.  В частности в буддизме он не действует из-за того, что буддизм оперирует предельными обобщениями, на которых простая логика ломается.  Например, понятие "все явления"  является предельным обобщением и мат-логика перестает действовать, так же как она перестает действовать на понятии "множество всех множеств" (см парадокс Рассела).
> 
> На этот счет даже есть заплатка под названием "эмержентная логика", смысл которой поднятся на уровень выше, на котором противоречия нижнего уровня  не являются противоречиями, а являются дополнениями.


Про критерий Поппера: ни на что он не действует, ибо к реальному развитию науки никакого вообще отношения не имеет. Ну и "простой логики", разумеется тоже не бывает, как и "эммерджентной". Логика либо есть, либо нет её, то есть либо уже, либо ещё нет...

----------


## Яреб

> А как в технических умах уживаются:
>  мир классической механики, оптики, электродинамики и т.д,
> с миром квантовой физики
> ?


Прекрасно уживаются.

История теории частиц, а так же почему и куда это все идет дальше. Лекция старая, но хорошая:
Particles, Fields and The Future of Physics - A Lecture by Sean Carroll:

----------

Aion (18.03.2021)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> На этот счет даже есть заплатка под названием "эмержентная логика", смысл которой поднятся на уровень выше, на котором противоречия нижнего уровня  не являются противоречиями, а являются дополнениями.


В чём проблема применить к буддизму ?

что впрочем и в буддизме делается, и вообщем было свойственно всем индизмам: не жёстко огульно всё отрицать или жёстко утверждать "только так", но охватывать всё полезное выстраивая иерархии уровней от "низших" категорий до "высших", которые на то и "высшие", что должны вмещать и охватывать низшие.

правда лишь в буддизме пришли к тому, что нет ничего абсолютного самосущего и данная истина по сути - является "высшим" уровнем истины.
охватывающем и вмещающем всё остальное из того, что при определённо заданных условиях или в зависимости от конкретных целей, целесообразности и т.п. - есть также истинным, а так как всё такое охватывается данным "высшим" уровнем, то и - истинно относительным.




> Так же как электромагнитный мир уживался с миром гравитации, пока не открыли частицы, отвечающие за фундаментальные взаимодействия.


Общей теории в физике, непротиворечиво охватывающей "две физики",  всё же, всё ещё - нет.

-----------------------------------------------------------

и на одном "уровне физики" некое тело (напр. колесница) - _есть_ (и функционирует, выполняет какую-то работу, имеет КПД и т.д.), 
а другом уровне - _нет_

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (19.03.2021)

----------


## Aion

> и на одном "уровне физики" некое тело (напр. колесница) - _есть_ (и функционирует, выполняет какую-то работу, имеет КПД и т.д.), 
> а другом уровне - _нет_


Ватсон, это элементарно: откуда у причин и условий существования (напр. колесницы) самобытие?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ватсон, это элементарно: откуда у причин и условий существования (напр. колесницы) самобытие?


Холмсе,
откуда вообще у чего либо самобытие

----------


## Aion

> Холмсе,
> откуда вообще у чего либо самобытие

----------


## Пилигрим

> Холмсе,
> откуда вообще у чего либо самобытие





> Бхагаван Будда сказал так:
> 
> …Ибо к собранию частей
> Мы применяем термин «колесница».
> Точно так же к последовательности пяти совокупностей
> Мы на относительном уровне применяем термин «живое существо».
> 
> Так вот, в соответствии с этими строками Писания, хотя на абсолютном уровне нет такой вещи, как истинно существующая личность, на относительном уровне условной истины непрерывную последовательность пяти совокупностей рассматривают как «самость»....

----------

Aion (19.03.2021)

----------


## Alex

Есть такая часто высказываемая гелугпинскими авторами претензия к мадхьямака-сватантрике, что из их изложения якобы следует самобытие явлений на относительном уровне. На самом деле это не так, но это предмет отдельного некороткого разговора.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.03.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2021)

----------


## Яреб

Как и в случае квантовой физики и физики тел, речь не про наличие или отсутствии частиц, самости, а про два разных метода описания субъективной действительности в зависимости от уровня и цели ее рассмотрения: макро и микро. На макро уровне есть и тот, кто совершает поступок, и тот, кто пожинает его плоды, на микро - есть обусловленные процессы. Оба этих метода, с самостью и без, можно применять правильно, а можно и неправильно и не к месту, то есть так, что в одном случае это будет вести к цели, а можно и так, что наоборот будет уводить в сторону.

Из "Не-Я и множество Я. Буддийское учение об Анатта (Тханиссаро Бхиккху)":



> ...
> Если вы когда-нибудь проходили вводный курс по Буддизму, то наверняка слышали такой вопрос: "Если 'Я' нет, то кто совершает действие, кто получает плоды этого действия?" В наших беседах на этой неделе показано, что этот вопрос неверно истолкован двумя способами.
> 
>  Во-первых, Будда никогда не говорил, что 'Я' не существует, и он никогда не говорил, что некое 'Я' есть. Вопрос о существовании или несуществовании 'Я' - это вопрос, который он отложил в сторону.
> 
>  Вторая причина, по которой этот вопрос истолкован неверно, заключена в неправильной последовательности подхода к этому вопросу, когда учение о 'не-Я' принимается за его рамки, а камма - за нечто такое, что должно в такие рамки вписываться. На самом деле все совершенно наоборот. Рамки - это камма, а учение о 'не-Я' предполагается в него вписывать. Иными словами, Будда принимает учение об умелой и неумелой камме в качестве своего основного абсолютного учения. В таком контексте вопрос о существовании или несуществовании 'Я' или 'не-Я' становится таким: "В каком случае восприятие 'Я' - это умелая камма, и в каком случае восприятие 'не-Я' - это умелая камма? И в каком случае оба этих восприятия являются каммой неумелой?"
> 
>  Поэтому для извлечения максимальной пользы из учений о 'Я' и 'не-Я' мы должны подходить к ним в контексте этих вопросов. Будда не пытается дать определение тому, что есть вы. Он не пытается зажать вас в рамки. Он больше заботится о том, чтобы вам помочь. Он пытается показать то, как вы определяете себя сами, чтобы вы могли научиться использовать этот процесс самоопределения так, чтобы он вел к конечной цели его учения: прекращению страданий и достижению абсолютной свободы, абсолютного счастья. Таким образом, учения о 'Я' и 'не-Я' являются частью ответа на вопрос: "Что, когда я это совершу, приведет к моему долговременному благополучию и счастью?"
> 
> ...

----------


## Пилигрим

> Как и в случае квантовой физики и физики тел, речь не про наличие или отсутствии частиц, самости, а про два разных метода описания субъективной действительности в зависимости от уровня и цели ее рассмотрения: макро и микро. На макро уровне есть и тот, кто совершает поступок, и тот, кто пожинает его плоды, на микро - есть обусловленные процессы. Оба этих метода, с самостью и без, можно применять правильно, а можно и неправильно и не к месту, то есть так, что в одном случае это будет вести к цели, а можно и так, что наоборот будет уводить в сторону:


Значит дамочка таки не была бесплодной, просто её неправильно оплодотворяли?

----------


## Aion

> На макро уровне есть и тот, кто совершает поступок, и тот, кто пожинает его плоды, на микро - есть обусловленные процессы.


Все процессы вне зависимости от уровней самообусловлены. 
Иное самсары, ничего личного...  :Smilie:

----------


## Пилигрим

> Есть такая часто высказываемая гелугпинскими авторами претензия к мадхьямака-сватантрике, что из их изложения якобы следует самобытие явлений на относительном уровне. На самом деле это не так, но это предмет отдельного некороткого разговора.


Мне кажется говорить о претензиях гелупа к  сватантрикам не корректно, я например готов утверждать, что среди гелугпа много сватантриков, более того есть и шраваки,  а среди нингмапинцев много прасангиков. Разногласия конечно есть, но это разногласия прасангиков и сватантриков, и насколько я знаю, это не разногласия по поводу существования самобытия на относительном уровне, но разногласия по поводу существования собственных характеристик, прасангики утверждают, что таковых нет, а сватантрики, что в таком случае невозможно будет различать явления. Есть ли разногласия по поводу существования самобытия на относительном уровне? Есть, но это разногласия между сватантриками и саутрантиками. Но это, все предмет того самого, как вы выразились, некороткого разговора.

----------

Alex (20.03.2021)

----------


## Alex

Да, вы правы.

----------

Пилигрим (20.03.2021)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да, вы правы.


Сильно! Вызывает глубочайшее уважение. Одновременно демонстрирует тот уровень собственного развития во взаимодействии, до которого мне еще пахать и пахать. Спасибо за цель обозначенную практически. В дальнейшем, когда мне придется разъяснять собственные усилия в достижении этой цели, обязательно буду ссылаться на Вас.

----------

